# GT 235 front scoop



## Grass cutter (Jun 11, 2020)

Can anyone suggest a front scoop to carry material on my John Deere GT 235. Deere does not make any attachment. I would appreciate any and all ideas that members may have experienced. A reasonably priced solution would be great. Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. What tyoe of material are your talking about? There are a few threads here by members that have built their own.Have a browse and see if you find some ideas!


----------

